# Psycho pussies



## Equi (28 June 2015)

Anyone else watch this and just tear out their hair?

Each one is very aggressive because the owners are tormenting the poor things. I've never had a cat attack me in my life (apart from the usual kitten scratches when they are figuring things out)

Mental.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 June 2015)

I didn't watch it. Probably a good thing from your description. 

I have been bitten by a cat and have the scars on my hand to prove it, but it was because I was an idiot.


----------



## flirtygerty (28 June 2015)

I hate the young kids/young animals combination, a recipe for disaster


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 June 2015)

I have to say it infuriated me.  Both my husband and I watched it and wanted to "rescue" the cat away from the idiot human.


----------

